# Accu-chek combo



## spiritfree (Jan 1, 2011)

I have an accu-chek combo pump and I think it's great. I did have to pay for the remote myself but I feel it is well worth investing in. I got my combo pump as a replacement for my spirit, when the piston rod broke. I feel that replacing my spirit with the newer model is fair enough. Accu-chek have always been very helpful, since I started on a pump in 2007. In my opinion, their customer service is excellent.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jan 1, 2011)

Sadly I can't agree with you on that score....

I started pumping May 2008 and I'm on my 3rd pump!!!

Having 3 pumps in 2 years and 7 months of pump therapy isn't what I call a quality product at all!

But to be given an so called up-grade that isn't an up-grade unless I pay Roche a further ?120 

I've already spent out ?180 for a pda as this is the only thing the Compass softwae runs on...

The combo doesn't communicate with the pda, I can't manually input the data from the pump into the Compass software, so this now renders this piece of my kit usless completely...

So why should I be penalised for Roche inability to manufacturer a insulin pump that will last its warranty period remember I've had just over a year out of each of my past pumps before having them replaced!!!

I personally think that asking me for ?120 for handset stinks, is very poor customer relationship indeed..

I did until last week think that their customer care was very good, until I was told by one of their staff I should think myself lucky!!!  Lucky for what, being conned out of ?400 pounds for a inferrior pumps!

One wonders how much money are they racking in, changing broken pumps with the combo then asking the customer for ?120?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm not overly happy with Accu chek, as I too have the problem that the Compass software will only run on my 10yo desktop (which is very much on its last legs) rather than my laptop - they must have thousands of customers these days with a similar problem but don't appear to be doing much about it. I've also had problems with the reliability of a Nano meter which often gave a battery error even with a new battery (they replaced it after a lengthy phonecall). Now my Aviva meter has just lost all my readings for the past couple of months meaning I have nothing to upload to my Compass software anyway!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 1, 2011)

p.s. I'm with Ellie on the handset too, since it controls much of the function of the pump it shouldn't be an optional extra you have to pay for, especially when they have decided to give you a different pump to the one which broke! If it was me, I wouldn't be able to afford it.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jan 1, 2011)

Don't tell me about Roche BG meters, I've been driven bats by them...  I changed my meter to a Roche when I went on the pump of cause to go with the software...

I started off with a compact plus, what a laugh it was brick size, but kept on getting problems with misreading the drums, then lost my data not impressed, the second one also did this so swapped to Nano and I'm on my second nano, battery problem it's a known issue with them, it's to do with the contact wearing!  I've managed to over come this problem by puting card under the battery  But the Ir on it's knackered I assume that is what the FO9 code means when I try to turn it on!


As to the Compass software, well when I spoke to an techie the other night, Roche don't use this any more, hence why nobody seems to know what I'm talking about when I phone!

Northener I glad you agree with me about why the heck should I pay for an handset...  This is where most of the up-grade as happened, the pump is fundimently the same pump as the spirit, they've changed the colour, lowered the minimal basal delivery per hour, from 0.1u of insulin to 0.01 oh and changed the software around a bit, change some of the manu names, re coded the warning codes and added a blue tooth reciever/transmitter to it... 

Funny that every other pump on the market has all the wizards built onto the pumps software why couldn't Roche do that?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 2, 2011)

Ellie Jones said:


> ...As to the Compass software, well when I spoke to an techie the other night, Roche don't use this any more, hence why nobody seems to know what I'm talking about when I phone!
> 
> Northener I glad you agree with me about why the heck should I pay for an handset...  This is where most of the up-grade as happened, the pump is fundimently the same pump as the spirit, they've changed the colour, lowered the minimal basal delivery per hour, from 0.1u of insulin to 0.01 oh and changed the software around a bit, change some of the manu names, re coded the warning codes and added a blue tooth reciever/transmitter to it...
> 
> Funny that every other pump on the market has all the wizards built onto the pumps software why couldn't Roche do that?



Actually, I have the 360 software now - they sent it to me a few months back, had forgotten the name was different. the 360 doesn't work on my laptop either.

As for the wizards etc., surely it's only software as all the actual mechanisms for delivering the insulin are in the pump anyway? It's just an extra bit of programming!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jan 2, 2011)

Yep the wizards are just software...

Apparently rumour has it that the handset is a workaround, due to pwoer consumption issues, the Combo has the same casing, motor etc as the Spirit, adding the handset software drains the power to quickly!

With the spirit you get a constant display, but the Combo has a power saving mode, turning the screen display off!

I think for Roche it was a case they had to do something to bring their pumps into the 21st centuary and nearer to other pumps on the market, without investing in the cost of not only delveloping a brand new pump, but also limiting the FDA/European licencing costs...

The tubeless pump they hope to bring onto the market this year, I think it's called the Solo, isn't their development at all, they just brought out the company that developed it!

Good news for the 360 software, apparently a patch will be available this month so at last it will run on Win7, keep an eye on their website for the download!

I was promised the 360 software way back in 2009 not long after it came out Err I've yet to recieve it!!!!


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 2, 2011)

This is interesting. I've had decent care from Medtronic. I didn't like the look of the Roche pump when I first started looking. The aesthetics weren't pleasing for starters. Before I started pumping I spoke with my DSN who switches between his Combo and injections. Turns out because of the older type of sets and tubing he'd ended up in DKA twice.
Roche are relatively new in the field and well, I didn't like the idea of using them because of that. I was surprised to learn that Roche use the post to send out supplies when Medtronic sends them out via courier. 
Overall the Roche pumps just seemed inferior to everything else on the market. They seem so badly thought through in comparison to other pumps.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jan 2, 2011)

They used to send supplies via Royal Mail recorded delivery, but now use DHL I had my Combo delivered by polarspeed (great name for a Chritmas Eve delivery) but not sure whether this was an alternitive brought in by them or DHL due to whether!

I use the teflon tenderlinks, and never had a problem with these, nor even recived a dodgy batch that had to be returned..  So on this score I've always been pleased with, credit were credit is due...

I actually do like the look of the Spirit/Combo pumps as they are pretty solid construction in the main, and the side quick bolus buttons are handy at times..

They have been in the pump market for longer than most think, but where other companies have followed a constant improvement program, Roche sort of sat on their backsides...  Bringing out the Dtron followed by the Spirit in the early 90's when it was in line with other manufacturs...  But no improvements  until the brought out the Combo in 2009, the Combo has yet isn't available in America at all...  But the americans didn't take to the Spirit pump due to having a counter that stopped the pump working at the end of it's warranty period!

Roche wasn't my first choice of pumps, mainly due to it lacked the fine deliver of others at the time, but it was the only pump my clinic was going to give me, I had already spent 3 long years battling to get funding, to try go for another pump would have meant another battle without a pump!  And I was exhusted, mentally and physicall my kidneys were protesting etc..  So took the pump on offer!


----------

